# Kenny's Jan Shipment of Discus



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

just wanted to share my 6 discus that i received on Jan 20th. so far they are settling well in my 55g. they are eating 5 times a day and getting 60-80% WC daily. i know a lot of members do not like the mix of many different strains (Dutch Dude :thumb: ) but my tank will not be a breeder rather mainly a show tank. the list of the 6 goes:
Blue Diamond
Altum Flora
Fineline Snakeskin
Domestic Brown
Blue Scorpion
Penang Eruption

here are the pics:









































again, these are pictures of the next day that they had arrived. they have colored up a bit and are a lot more active now. i will keep growing them out for at least 3-4 months before they go into the 125. hope you guys like.

p.s. those ammonia burns are gone completely with a lit bit of salt used for a week


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

they look awesome!! how big are they? look about 4"?


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

HiImSean said:


> they look awesome!! how big are they? look about 4"?


the smallest one is the BD which i got at around 3" SL. the biggest one for sure is the domestic brown, he's a monster compared to the rest, i'd say 4" easy


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Rickztahone,....congrats and nice Discus you got there :thumb: They look well maintained and all seem to have nice round bodies. A nice group imo!



> i know a lot of members do not like the mix of many different strains (Dutch Dude )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes I prefer tanks with only one strain or 2 compatible strains but hey,...thats what I like and everyone should make the mix they like. You have one advantage,.....there are so many nice strains and you already have 6. I also like several strains but need to put up several tanks :wink:

Now hard working starts! Every day large water changes and lots of feedings with the heavy stuff like bloodworms and beefheart. Eventually you will be paid of with nice healthy large discus.


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

Dutch Dude said:


> Rickztahone,....congrats and nice Discus you got there :thumb: They look well maintained and all seem to have nice round bodies. A nice group imo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so far i have a plethora of stuff i'm hitting them with. my staple food are definitely flake foods though. i really like the ocean nutrition prime reef and the ON discus formula. i also feed NLS and beefheart, brine shrimp, bloodworms, mysis shrimp and the list goes on. like i said, i'm feeding 5 times a day with a variation every other day. i completely agree with you about everyone having their own choice and i included your name to show that differentiation rather than as an insult, hope you didn't take it that way. i hope to grow these out big with the proper food and heavy WC regiment. thanks for the compliment Dutch Dude


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

> i included your name to show that differentiation rather than as an insult, hope you didn't take it that way


 :lol: Haha,...yeah don't worry I had to laugh abouth it becouse I'm a nice example to mention becouse I have a solid opinion on thease kind of things :wink: I'm not insulted at all. 

Be careful with the pellets! They will swell inside the fish and can couse problems. You could soak them first or only feed small quanteties at a time. I always feed some pellets abouth 30 minutes before I put the frozen or live foods in. The beefheart and the bloodworms are the real heavy foods with lots of good protein. I'm sure you will be fine as long as you keep up the large water changes.


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

UPDATE:
















Fineline SnakeSkin








Blue Scorpion








Penang Eruption








Domestic Brown








Altum Flora shot 1








Altum Flora Shot 2








Red Melon. This one i did not get from Kenny but it was the same size as my Kenny order and they have grown together ever since.

I had to get rid of the Blue Diamond because it just didn't have the shape i was looking for.
All of these fish are at least 5 1/2" TL and the larger ones (domestic brown, red melons) are over 6"+

hope you like...!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You've got some real beauties there!

And for what it's worth, if I ever set up a discus tank, I would go with different variants, as well. :thumb:


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Apr 15, 2007)

The best of the bunch is that domestic blue, I still think penang eruption sounds like a disease.


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> You've got some real beauties there!
> 
> And for what it's worth, if I ever set up a discus tank, I would go with different variants, as well. :thumb:


thank you very much. i really like having a bunch of color in the tank as well :wink:


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

Gordon C. Snelling said:


> The best of the bunch is that domestic blue, I still think penang eruption sounds like a disease.


LOL


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

TeteRouge said:


> Beautiful! :thumb:


thank you


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

shef said:


> Wow, absolutely beautiful!


thank you as well!


----------



## rickztahone (Nov 5, 2008)

Update on Kenny's discus. i just recently added all my fish into this one tank. thought i'd post a few pics. enjoy

























These 2 are my biggest 2 currently at a little over 6 1/2"


----------

